
Boris Johnson Asks Queen to Suspend UK Parliament Ahead of Brexit - mooreds
https://www.cnn.com/europe/live-news/brexit-parliament-suspension-gbr-intl/index.html
======
rungekuttarob
Really interesting that the Queen of England got involved in this. I do hope
they get a deal. Currently here in Ireland and we don't know which way they
will go.

~~~
benjaminwai
I don't think the Queen has much of a choice. I think it is a binary choice
and she has been forced into it - she can either give her consent or not give
the consent, she cannot abstain from it. Either way she would be accused of
aiding the other side.

